
Binance has been hacked for 7k Bitcoin ($40m) - timcc50
https://decryptmedia.com/6930/binance-hack-security-breach
======
leshokunin
Interesting. Binance has been putting a lot of focus on building a platform,
with their Labs and Binance Coin. Hopefully those haven't become distractions
away from their core offering as an exchange.

------
KeenFox
It seems like I just heard about this company a week or two ago. Did it seem
to appear out of nowhere to people more tuned in to the e-currency world?

~~~
leshokunin
No, Binance has been the leading BTC exchange in China for quite a while!
Maybe you heard of them because of their Binance Coin announcement. It went
pretty far, pretty fast in terms of volume.

~~~
bradleyhb
They were in HK and now in Malta.

